# 69 Grill trim pieces



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I want to replace the chrome trim pieces on the grill of my 69 GTO. I have hideaway lights just for everyone's information. I think all I need to do is remove the lower front bumper piece to get access to back of the grill to unscrew the trim pieces. Is this correct?


----------

